# [Cm7]Status Bar Redraw At High Dpi



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been using CM7 on my TB since the pre-alpha nightlies. i have always used 140 DPI in my build.prop However recently, most themes, including stock theme are broken as the statis bar does not redraw, simply draws over causing a lot of blur. The only theme that i have tried that caused a redraw at the high dpi's i use was Lucid from the market.

To reproduce
1. Install CM7 cleanly
2. Change dpi in build.prop to 140

Any ideas?


----------

